# verifier qu'un mail a été lu...



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour, je suis sous O S10,3 et je receptionne mes mail par l'application Mail" ;
y a t'il un moyen avec ce logicièl de savoir si le mail que j'ai envoyé a bien été lu par mon correspondant?

sinon, existe t 'il un soft qui me permettrait de verifier cela?

merci tout le monde


----------



## naas (9 Septembre 2004)

lors de l'envoi tu demandes un accusé de reception.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2004)

j'ai cherché et je n'ai pas trouvé ou demander un accusé de reception.......

j'ai encore besoin d'un peu d'aide.....:-(


----------



## myckmack (9 Septembre 2004)

Vidrequin a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cherché et je n'ai pas trouvé ou demander un accusé de reception.......
> 
> j'ai encore besoin d'un peu d'aide.....:-(


Cette fonctionnalité n'est pas intégrée à Mail. naas te disait sans doute de demander au destinataire de tes mails de te répondre.


----------



## Kounkountchek (10 Septembre 2004)

Je crois que j'ai ce qu'il te faut
http://home.tiscalinet.ch/david.frank/projects/mailpriority/
C'est un plugin mail qui te permet de demander un accusé de reception lors de l'écriture de tes mails...
wala, ça marche bien !
ciao


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

merci beaucoup......g bien installé ton plug in mais je ne vois pas comment recevoir d'accusé de reception....:-(


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2004)

c bon...sa marche!! merci beaucoup!


----------



## naas (10 Septembre 2004)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai ce qu'il te faut
> http://home.tiscalinet.ch/david.frank/projects/mailpriority/
> C'est un plugin mail qui te permet de demander un accusé de reception lors de l'écriture de tes mails...
> wala, ça marche bien !
> ciao


très très bon


----------



## madmojito (31 Octobre 2004)

Attendez les gars... Installer un plug-in pour demander un AR... c'est un peu beaucoup quand même !! 

Il faut commencer par gueuler parce que la fonction qui permet de savoir si le correspondant a bien reçu le mail envoyé (sans qu'il fasse quoi que ce soit) existe sur PC !!!

Ensuite il y a une autre méthode qui me semble plus simple : rajouter une phrase dans une signature et choisir cette signature quand on doit demander à quelqu'un de nous confirmer qu'il a bien reçu le mail.


----------



## naas (31 Octobre 2004)

Une autre solution est de prendre un autre client de méssagerie que mail tout simplement


----------



## madmojito (31 Octobre 2004)

Etre infidèle à Mail ?  Mais vous n'y pensez pas !


----------



## macarel (29 Novembre 2004)

Vidrequin a dit:
			
		

> c bon...sa marche!! merci beaucoup!


Bon, vu que moi je ne suis pas doué non plus: j'ai téléchargé le "plug-in", je l'ai installé,je trouve bien "priority" mais:
comment on fait maintenant pour cet accusé de réception? :rose:


----------



## JediMac (30 Novembre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Bon, vu que moi je ne suis pas doué non plus: j'ai téléchargé le "plug-in", je l'ai installé,je trouve bien "priority" mais:
> comment on fait maintenant pour cet accusé de réception? :rose:


Ouvre les préf. de Mail et tu dois y trouver un onglet MailPriority qui a lui-même un bouton "receipts". Si tu coches la case, la demande d'un AR sera par défaut. Si tu ne veux pas ce réglage par défaut, ouvre un nouveau message et regarde dans la barre d'outil, tu devrais y voir un bouton avec une flèche barrée ou non qui sert à demander ou non un AR. Si pas de bouton, clic droit ou crtl+clic sur la barre d'outil --> "personnaliser" --> tu ajoutes ce bouton en le glissant sur la barre d'outil.
Attention, ce plugin permet de demander un AR, mais pas de voir si quelqu'un vous en a demandé un.


----------



## Tangi (30 Novembre 2004)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Attendez les gars... Installer un plug-in pour demander un AR... c'est un peu beaucoup quand même !!.


Salut, salut,
Ce n'est quand même pas la mer à boire, t'avoueras ... Ca m'a pris deux minutes (télécharger le plug-in et glisser l'icone "Need receipt" dans la barre d'outil)... C'est simple, gratuit et très pratique , mais t'as raison sur un point, je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi cette option n'est pas disponible d'office dans Mail ...

Et j'allais oublié : merci à toi *Kounkountchek* ...


----------



## macarel (30 Novembre 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ouvre les préf. de Mail et tu dois y trouver un onglet MailPriority qui a lui-même un bouton "receipts". Si tu coches la case, la demande d'un AR sera par défaut. Si tu ne veux pas ce réglage par défaut, ouvre un nouveau message et regarde dans la barre d'outil, tu devrais y voir un bouton avec une flèche barrée ou non qui sert à demander ou non un AR. Si pas de bouton, clic droit ou crtl+clic sur la barre d'outil --> "personnaliser" --> tu ajoutes ce bouton en le glissant sur la barre d'outil.
> Attention, ce plugin permet de demander un AR, mais pas de voir si quelqu'un vous en a demandé un.


Merci, ça marche, j'ai un peu honte, mais je ne l'avais pas vu   :rose:


----------



## bouille (1 Décembre 2004)

Salutatous
J'comprend po ;o( j'ai bien suivi tout ce que vous avez dit et je n'ai rien en AR ??? comment ca se concretise ?

Merci de votre aide ?


----------



## xanadu (1 Décembre 2004)

bouille a dit:
			
		

> Salutatous
> J'comprend po ;o( j'ai bien suivi tout ce que vous avez dit et je n'ai rien en AR ??? comment ca se concretise ?
> 
> Merci de votre aide ?


Bonjour,
Qu'et ce que tu n'as pas compris? 
Si tu as suivi le lien et tu as téléchargé l'utilitaire en question, tu lances l'installation, et tu attends quelque secondes, si ton application mail est ouverte , il va d'abord la fermé et l'installation suivera. 
Une fois fini tu lances ton application "mail" tu vas vers préférences et tu verras qu'il ya une icône en plus "Mailpriority" que tu dois après la configurer à ta guise.

Pour vérifier le fonctionnement, il faut que tu envoi un mail et plutard cela dépend....tu recevra un accusé de reception et le tour est joué


----------



## bouille (1 Décembre 2004)

Merci des explications Xanadu mais j'ai bien tout fait ce que tu viens de dire : installé le plug in, relancer Mail.app, ecrire un mail en spécifiant bien que je voulais un AR, envoyer la lettre depuis ce matin et.... Ben j'attend toujour mon AR ????? 
Tell me why ???

Bye


----------



## JediMac (1 Décembre 2004)

bouille a dit:
			
		

> Merci des explications Xanadu mais j'ai bien tout fait ce que tu viens de dire : installé le plug in, relancer Mail.app, ecrire un mail en spécifiant bien que je voulais un AR, envoyer la lettre depuis ce matin et.... Ben j'attend toujour mon AR ?????
> Tell me why ???
> 
> Bye


Ben a priori, ton mél n'a pas été lu . Ou alors, mais je ne sais pas si c'est faisable, le destinataire a la possibilité de refuser l'envoi d'un AR.


----------



## xanadu (1 Décembre 2004)

bouille a dit:
			
		

> Merci des explications Xanadu mais j'ai bien tout fait ce que tu viens de dire : installé le plug in, relancer Mail.app, ecrire un mail en spécifiant bien que je voulais un AR, envoyer la lettre depuis ce matin et.... Ben j'attend toujour mon AR ?????
> Tell me why ???
> 
> Bye



Je suis moins doué que toi et je repose la question(désolé):

As tu l'icône de l'utilitaire"MP" affichée sur la barre des préférences (Mail)
Si oui: As-tu configuré ton "MailPriority" dans: Mail/Préférences/MailPriority/Receipts(coché)
Si avec tout ca tu n'as encore rien: c'est comme te l'as déjà sugégéré notre ami (le destinataire n'a pas eu de courrier ou autre) .

Bref cet utilitaire ne m'est vraiment pas d'une grande utilité, c'est juste pour un peu satisfaire ta curiosité; Bonne journée


----------



## Tangi (1 Décembre 2004)

bouille a dit:
			
		

> Merci des explications Xanadu mais j'ai bien tout fait ce que tu viens de dire : installé le plug in, relancer Mail.app, ecrire un mail en spécifiant bien que je voulais un AR, envoyer la lettre depuis ce matin et.... Ben j'attend toujour mon AR ?????
> Tell me why ???
> 
> Bye


Dis moi, quand tu rédiges un nouveau message et que tu l'envoies, il y a bien l'icone "Request Receipt" dans la barre d'outil comme dans l'image jointe ci-dessous. Si tel est le cas et que tu ne reçois toujours pas d'accusé de réception c'est que la personne ne l'a tout simplement pas lu... ou alors qu'il y a un problème (perspicace non ???)...


----------



## bouille (2 Décembre 2004)

J'ai bien coché l'icone qui se trouve dans Mail.app, j'ai bien envoyé mon message qui été lu (j'ai testé sur notre reseau local et j'ai demandé a mon collegue de lire mon mail) et j'attend toujours depuis hier. C'est pas glop ;o)


----------



## JediMac (2 Décembre 2004)

bouille a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien coché l'icone qui se trouve dans Mail.app, j'ai bien envoyé mon message qui été lu (j'ai testé sur notre reseau local et j'ai demandé a mon collegue de lire mon mail) et j'attend toujours depuis hier. C'est pas glop ;o)


Avec quoi ton collègue a t'il reçu ton mél ?


----------



## ÉricdeB (2 Décembre 2004)

bouille a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien coché l'icone qui se trouve dans Mail.app, j'ai bien envoyé mon message qui été lu (j'ai testé sur notre reseau local et j'ai demandé a mon collegue de lire mon mail) et j'attend toujours depuis hier. C'est pas glop ;o)



Pareil...
Intal impec. Je demande un accusé de réception et que dalle.
J'ai essayé de m'envoyer un mail sur un autre compte : rien.
La même chose en envoyant depuis Mail et en réceptionnant sur Entourage : rien.
En envoyant un mail à ma femme qui est sur windoze : pareil.
L'indication de priorité fonctionne mais pas cette foutue fonction d'AR.
M'en suis très passé jusqu'à maintenant : je vire le merdier.

Éric


----------



## Tangi (2 Décembre 2004)

Comme c'est bizarre :mouais:...
On est bien d'accord, quant tu rédiges un nouveau mail, dans la barre d'outils il faut que tu voies l'icone "Request receipt", il faut juste le voir, il ne faut pas cliquer dessus, si tu cliques dessus, l'icone change et devient "Need no receipt", et dans ce cas là bien sûr, tu n'auras pas d'accusé de réception... 

En clair :             

tu vois l'icone "Need no receipt" dans la barre d'outils --> tu n'auras pas d'AR ;
tu vois l'icone "Request receipt" dans la barre d'outils --> t'auras un AR.
Si ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... Ben je sais vraiment pas quoi dire ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2005)

y a til une mise a jour pour tiger??


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2005)

glvc a dit:
			
		

> y a til une mise a jour pour tiger??



L'as-tu essayé sous Tiger?


----------



## laurentmaruani (17 Juin 2005)

Kounkountchek a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai ce qu'il te faut
> http://home.tiscalinet.ch/david.frank/projects/mailpriority/
> C'est un plugin mail qui te permet de demander un accusé de reception lors de l'écriture de tes mails...
> wala, ça marche bien !
> ciao


 salut je te remercie l'accusé fonctionne c'est genial mais ais je la possibilité d'obtenir un son quand je recois l'accusé
merci


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juin 2005)

laurentmaruani a dit:
			
		

> salut je te remercie l'accusé fonctionne c'est genial mais ais je la possibilité d'obtenir un son quand je recois l'accusé
> merci


Salut, 
Juste pour savoir tu tournes sous quelle version de Mac OS ????
Merci
Jeff


----------



## MacMadam (17 Juin 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Juste pour savoir tu tournes sous quelle version de Mac OS ????
> Merci
> Jeff


 En tout cas, sous Panther ou Jaguar, puisque MailPriority n'est pas encore mis à jour sous Tiger.


----------



## chandler_jf (17 Juin 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, sous Panther ou Jaguar, puisque MailPriority n'est pas encore mis à jour sous Tiger.



merci c'est tout ce que je voulais savoir ... 
dommage


----------



## Adrienhb (17 Juin 2005)

Et zaufait, existe-t-il un moyen (si possible sans Mail...) pour savoir si le mail a été lu sans que celui qui le reçoit ait à envoyer l'accusé de réception?

Merci,

A.


----------



## laurentmaruani (17 Juin 2005)

je suis sur mac osx 10.3.9


----------



## MacMadam (17 Juin 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> savoir si le mail a été lu sans que celui qui le reçoit ait à envoyer l'accusé de réception?


 Je crois qu'il y a une fonction dans le programme de messagerie de ton destinataire à désactiver (Outlook e.a). Cela dit, même si c'est le cas, il peut arriver que son anti-virus ou anti-spam lui fasse parvenir un message d'autorisation en relais. C'est en tout cas ce qui se passait quand j'utilisais MailPriority et que j'envoyais un courriel à des Windowsiens. J'ai abandonné MailPriority quand je suis passé à Tiger (incompatible) et surtout parce que ça gonflait tout le monde


----------



## Tangi (22 Juin 2005)

Après plusieurs mois d'utilisation j'avoue :rose: que MailsPriority n'a jamais bien fonctionné, pour tout dire, ça a le plus souvent pas fonctionné du tout (sous Panther)...

Après mon passage sous Tiger, j'ai gardé le plug-in (je sais maintenant que cette version n'est pas compatible, mais je me rappelais plus que je l'avais ce foutu plug-in), conséquence immédiate : envoi impossible de message. Le problème est maintenant résolu ; MailsPriority est à la poubelle ...


----------

